# Need someone to install cork flooring



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

I just bought some snap together cork flooring from Lumber Liquidators. I got a few rows installed, but I am tired of trying to line it all up straight and would like someone to either: 1. do it or 2. help me do it. 

If you are interested, send me a PM and tell me what you would charge per square foot and when you are available.


----------

